# Landing Channel



## Jay Ram (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello fellow humans

Is there a way to change the channel when you come back from either screen saver or turning the tv on? Let me explain my self, i turn the tv, power cycle or come off screen saver It will go to a certain channel that was not the one i was watching before. so if i left it on TNT turn everything off then come back to watch tv it goes back to fox, for example and so on. no matter what channel it was on last, it will come back to the example channel "fox"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Roamio is always on the channel where I left it. I never use Standby. The tuner shouldn't change. After a Restart the TiVo will have all tuners on the channel you were viewing when you began the Restart.

In Diagnostics there is a counter, *Time Since Tune Start,* which will show you how long that tuner have been on the channel. It will reset with Standby or a Restart.

Suggestion. Try hitting Guide to wake up the TiVo. Hitting Live TV may cause the channel change.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 6 tuner Roamio, so mine is usually where I left it. If you have less tuners and they all get used, your channel will be changed to record a different one. I have hit 6 recordings at once, so it has happened to me. Is that what's happening to you, or does it always change?


----------



## JashuaPatricio (Dec 22, 2016)

Jay Ram said:


> Hello fellow humans
> 
> Is there a way to change the channel when you come back from either screen saver or turning the tv on? Let me explain my self, i turn the tv, power cycle or come off screen saver It will go to a certain channel that was not the one i was watching before. so if i left it on TNT turn everything off then come back to watch tv it goes back to fox, for example and so on. no matter what channel it was on last, it will come back to the example channel "fox"


I have a similar issue. Whenever I turn the TV on in the morning, I want to watch the morning news but all the channels are on silly children's channels like nicktoons. It's strange because I never watch cartoons and don't have any kids who do. I would love to program the landing channel! Seems like a basic request.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JashuaPatricio said:


> I have a similar issue. Whenever I turn the TV on in the morning, I want to watch the morning news but all the channels are on silly children's channels like nicktoons. It's strange because I never watch cartoons and don't have any kids who do. I would love to program the landing channel! Seems like a basic request.


Do you have suggestions turned on that are recording on those channels? The TiVo will only ever tune to channels you are either watching or recording and as JoeK wrote, if there was a auto or spontaneous reboot, all tuners will be tuned to the last channel you watched live. Every night I tune to all the channels I want to watch in the morning and it never fails unless a reboot happens or there is a scheduled recording.


----------



## JashuaPatricio (Dec 22, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Do you have suggestions turned on that are recording on those channels? The TiVo will only ever tune to channels you are either watching or recording and as JoeK wrote, if there was a auto or spontaneous reboot, all tuners will be tuned to the last channel you watched live. Every night I tune to all the channels I want to watch in the morning and it never fails unless a reboot happens or there is a scheduled recording.


I have suggestions turned on, but I don't see any of the cartoons recorded in my suggestions folder. Like I said, I NEVER watch Nicktoons, yet it's almost always on this channel in the morning.

It was originally doing it to Nickelodeon in the mornings, so I removed the channel from my list. Every tuner would be on the Nick channel. Now I've removed Nicktoons from my list as well, so I'm excited to see what happens tomorrow morning.

There is obviously a bug in the software. Hulu and YouTube apps spontaneously quit working, and the bolt spontaneously resets. This buggy bolt is something I'm used to by now and as soon as my damn cable contract ends, I'm done with TiVo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JashuaPatricio said:


> I have suggestions turned on, but I don't see any of the cartoons recorded in my suggestions folder. Like I said, I NEVER watch Nicktoons, yet it's almost always on this channel in the morning.
> 
> It was originally doing it to Nickelodeon in the mornings, so I removed the channel from my list. Every tuner would be on the Nick channel. Now I've removed Nicktoons from my list as well, so I'm excited to see what happens tomorrow morning.
> 
> There is obviously a bug in the software. Hulu and YouTube apps spontaneously quit working, and the bolt spontaneously resets. This buggy bolt is something I'm used to by now and as soon as my damn cable contract ends, I'm done with TiVo.


Somebody's doing the watching.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JashuaPatricio said:


> It was originally doing it to Nickelodeon in the mornings, so I removed the channel from my list. Every tuner would be on the Nick channel. Now I've removed Nicktoons from my list as well, so I'm excited to see what happens tomorrow morning.


It will be on the channel that your foreground tuner was located. See post 2 to calculate when it performed the restart.


----------



## DJ185 (Jan 28, 2021)

I bought the edge a few months ago. I like to keep my 3 main local channels set. I have had almost all model of Tivo since the 2. It has always kept the channels unless there was a recording conflict. I can turn on the TV the next day and have 2 of one channel and 2 of another channel and always one of what must be a default channel. The one I am calling the default is a channel that doesn't broad cast and is not on the channel guide. It is like if it is going to record something it set 2 of the same channel. Is this a warranty issue or just what.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

DJ185 said:


> I bought the edge a few months ago. I like to keep my 3 main local channels set. I have had almost all model of Tivo since the 2. It has always kept the channels unless there was a recording conflict. I can turn on the TV the next day and have 2 of one channel and 2 of another channel and always one of what must be a default channel. The one I am calling the default is a channel that doesn't broad cast and is not on the channel guide. It is like if it is going to record something it set 2 of the same channel. Is this a warranty issue or just what.


Do you have suggestions being recorded?


----------



## DJ185 (Jan 28, 2021)

It acts like if channel 1 is already on the tuner and you have something going to record it will start another channel 1 rather than switch. That would give you 2 channels of channel 1.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I dont have the edge but on my bolt vox i can remove channels i dont watch on my tivo by unchecking the box in the channel list or hiting the jnfo button during live tv and scrolling over to channel options and remove from list!


----------

